# Spy Ware on my mac!! What do I do? Help.



## sarabarr (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi 

I've just got my mac connected to the internet after a year and just today I was online , firefox crashed and I was greeted with a box saying "you've been infected with Spyware!". My Boyfriends PC has Spyware and he had recently transfered some info off this pc onto my mac via a usb which was in my computer when the notification came up. I removed the USB, Freaked out, and now totally lost with what do? Is my beloved mac totally destroyed? or is there hope?

Please help.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

hmm are you sure that it's not just some pop up that usually spews that kinda crap?
Since Windows coding is slightly different than Macs, you should not be receiving the spyware from the PC.


----------



## nvr.bck.from.mac (Aug 15, 2008)

Couriant is right. mac's straight up just don't get viruses, spyware, or any other kind of "-ware". the only virus i've heard about that affects macs is one that you'd have to download from a junk/spam email.

if you're really worried about it you can buy filters or scanners and install them. but i'm sure whatever is going on is really not a big deal. any or all of the scanners and filters that you can get, like norton, or macafee will get rid of just about anything.


----------



## chantl (Apr 15, 2006)

How about getting rid of Vimax ads on my old powerbook G3? I'm really old and I don't want to be 4 anything bigger.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

nvr.bck.from.mac said:


> Couriant is right. mac's straight up just don't get viruses, spyware, or any other kind of "-ware". the only virus i've heard about that affects macs is one that you'd have to download from a junk/spam email.


That's not entirely true. Just the other day I saw a Mac that had a browser hijack so malware on Mac is more common than I had thought.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Yeah. My best friend's sister's mechanic's aunt's gardener's doctor's office assistant's cousin's dog's favorite toy had the same thing happen.

Or so I heard.


----------



## MomAries (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi, pls download *Spyware detector v. 2.0*. It will catch and kill the spywares on your puter.

Spybot s&d stopped working here, and i had to find a new anti-spyware.

you don't have to register (it will cost $$$). use free version.

good luck dear.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You'd be much better off with SuperAntiSpyware, and it's one that is recommended by our security folks here.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Spyware Detector does have a dubious reputation.

I don't think SAS will run on a MAC.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Windows has thousands and thousands if viruses that will afect it.
Mac has a few and that is it.
Windows needs AV and Windows update patches
mac needs updates.
so basically if in the rare chance you did get infected.Apple is already at work on the new critter and making a patch.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

brett888 said:


> Windows has thousands and thousands if viruses that will afect it.
> Mac has a few and that is it.
> Windows needs AV and Windows update patches
> mac needs updates.
> so basically if in the rare chance you did get infected.Apple is already at work on the new critter and making a patch.


"Apple suggests Mac users install antivirus software"

http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-10110852-83.html?tag=newsEditorsPicksArea.0

The bad guys are seeing more Mac users.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Non windows operating systems have suggested av many times for the purpose to not pass on a virus through email to a windows machine.
while there have been viruses created for mac and such,
mac would create a patch to not be affected.
there are a total of approx 42 items created wich affect linux --unix kernel.
This does not mean that any of the 43 can get you.
many are old and so any recent os version will not be affected,by say 35 or what have you.
aplle always continues to patch the system with an upade with there is a new threat going around.

Therefore real time protection was not needed.
It is news to be as to Apples recomendation to have AV installed.

It is still much safer to be on an unprotected mac than it is to be on a protected windows as there are hundres of new threats developed everyday against windows.

I am not running down windows and saying mac is the way to go etc.
I personally use windows and do not use mac.

A little caution will take you along way with a mac
just as keeping the uac enable on vista


----------

